# I got home invaded last night.



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

double post


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

get this..........

around 9:30ish i took my dog out to do her business and there is some dude trying to get in my front porch. so i calmly said " hey retard can i help you"
he says to me, so and so lives here and send her out....
i told him no one lives here by that name.
Dude advances on me, i toss his ass down in the snow, and warn him to f*ck off before someone gets hurt.
After my dog takes a piss i go inside and lock the door, not 10 seconds later the dude kicks my front door in.
Well there is two doors before you get into the house the main door,(the one he kicked open) and the door to the kitchen, witch has six little glass windows in it.
Dude is now in my front porch, i open the kitchen door and grab said retard and dummy him.
I tell the wife to call the law, when assface gets up he punches two of the little glass windows out and now he is bleeding all over my porch, ERRRRRRRRR!!!
And still tries to get in the house, on his second kick of the kitchen door the law show up, and toss is ass down COPS style.
The cops took tons of pictures and my statement, i am soooooooo glad i was home and not working the afternoon shift cause my girls and wife were here too, if was not here........who knows, what would have happend.
and... get this not only am i left to clean up the mess, the douche bag will be out tonight.
The cops said if he comes back to call them..... i told them i will call but there will be no rush cause he WILL be dead,
TRY TO COME INTO MY HOME WITH MY WIFE AND KIDS HERE, I WILL END HIM.
the cops that responded to the call said he is lucky the showed up when they did, cause i looked like i was ready to kill him.

that was my night.

some pics of the carnage

kitchen door









my jacked up front door









all the blood is his, i hope he bled to death


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Unbelievable.
You should have baseball batted his head in.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

And this is why im glad Ohio has the castle doctrine. Good to hear the family is safe.

Question for you. When he kicked down the door, did he have his hand on the knob and was the knob unlocked? As in, you only locked the deadbolt? Two points of locking > 1 point of locking ALWAYS.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Dang that sucks! If he comes back and its just you girls there, do you have a bite his ass type of dog? Does you wife have a gun and know how put one in his head? If not I would take a trip to the local gun store and take her to a gun range! Sorry to hear of all your troubles!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, that's disgusting!

Sounds like the guy was on drugs or something, eh?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Definitely sounds like he was high on something. Trying to enter a home that he thinks belongs to someone else and then continuing even when he is bleeding that bad.

You're a better man than me. I would have let him come in that second door and I would have put one in his chest.

BTW, if you had any contact with him after he started bleeding, you should go get a blood test in about a week. Even if you dont think it got on you, you never know.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

this is exactly why i taught my gf how to use my ruger. glad to hear things didn't escalate any further.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well... I'm impressed with your response to the situation.
Way to get in there and take care of business!









Curious, what kind of dog do you have?
If I would have been taking one of my dogs out for a leak and they would have seen me get into a fight with somebody, they would have ripped the guy a new asshole.

Also, I'm very impressed with the response time of the cops! Sounds like they were there in a heartbeat.

Glad everything turned out okay... must be unnerving now to leave your house though... especially with your family there without your bad ass to protect them.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

yea seems like he was high on some meth or somethin, I had a cousin who was looking for his gf at my house and he pulled out a strap, i told him to get the hell outta here... he was trippen big time...my uncle is on that crap too, very bad drug. Hope all is well and be careful man...too bad you cant have a moat around your house filled with caribe


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

That is awesome with his blood all over! Good for you!







I'm sorry it happened though.







That son of a bitch should be put in jail for a long time.







I bet you were pretty pissed off. Very sorry to hear that had to happen..........


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Pit_man said:


> this is exactly why i taught my gf how to use my ruger. glad to hear things didn't escalate any further.


 my dog is an 8yr old Pitbull , she was going ape sh*t in the kitchen, there was tons of glass in the porch, so i didnt let her out to get him, but if he came in the second door his ass would have been hamburg.

and i grew up around hand guns and long guns my dad is a gun nut, i learned to shoot at a young age, i don't own any but now i'm seriously considering it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's cool that your dog is protective, pits usually aren't.
Hopefully your dog will take care of your family when you have to leave the house.

Also, didn't you say your wife has a handgun?
What kind is it?

If your dog sleeps in the house... that will really help you sleep better at night I'd think.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

glad everything is okay


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> That's cool that your dog is protective, pits usually aren't.
> Hopefully your dog will take care of your family when you have to leave the house.
> 
> Also, didn't you say your wife has a handgun?
> ...


No, we don't own any guns, but i was taught to shoot at a young age, and yes the dog sleeps with us in the house


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> That's cool that your dog is protective, pits usually aren't.
> Hopefully your dog will take care of your family when you have to leave the house.
> 
> Also, didn't you say your wife has a handgun?
> ...


Pits usually aren't protective??? I never heard of that.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> That's cool that your dog is protective, pits usually aren't.
> Hopefully your dog will take care of your family when you have to leave the house.
> 
> Also, didn't you say your wife has a handgun?
> ...


Pits usually aren't protective??? I never heard of that.
[/quote]

They're naturally 'dog aggressive' but for the most part, in my experience, they generally lack a protective instinct, especially against a human.
Most of the pits I've seen will practically open the door for you and help you carry the valuables out of the house.

Pitman however, has way different results with his dogs... from what I hear they're protective demons.
Take the pit in this topic for example... he was outside going pee and didn't do anything (from what I understand) while the owner had a physical confrontation with the intruder.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> That's cool that your dog is protective, pits usually aren't.
> Hopefully your dog will take care of your family when you have to leave the house.
> 
> Also, didn't you say your wife has a handgun?
> ...


Pits usually aren't protective??? I never heard of that.
[/quote]

They're naturally 'dog aggressive' but for the most part, in my experience, they generally lack a protective instinct, especially against a human.
Most of the pits I've seen will practically open the door for you and help you carry the valuables out of the house.

Pitman however, has way different results with his dogs... from what I hear they're protective demons.
Take the pit in this topic for example... he was outside going pee and didn't do anything (from what I understand) while the owner had a physical confrontation with the intruder.
[/quote]

He said his dog was going "ape sh*t" in the house. So, from "your" experiences pits aren't protective, right? It's not common knowledge or a scientific fact.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Yes, he said it was going "apeshit" inside the house, but what about before that, when the dog was outside with him going pee and the two guys got into a fight? What was the dog doing then?

I really don't care about "Common knowledge" or "Scientific fact."
I'm just telling you what I've noticed from my experience.

Ya always see these "Wannabe badasses" walking around with their pit bulls thinking they're tough sh*t... whereas I really have to laugh because most of those pits would sit there and watch their owner get the crap beat out of them.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> Unbelievable.
> You should have baseball batted his head in.


Ya and then got sued! I hate the Canadian law!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Yes, he said it was going "apeshit" inside the house, but what about before that, when the dog was outside with him going pee and the two guys got into a fight? What was the dog doing then?
> 
> I really don't care about "Common knowledge" or "Scientific fact."
> I'm just telling you what I've noticed from my experience.
> ...


Just wanted to see where the info. was coming from.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow, that sucks ass...

Get a gun and protect yourself... 
Being a liberal won't help when a maniac comes to your house to get you. BTW, if he does come back, chances are he will be better prepared...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> wow, that sucks ass...
> 
> Get a gun and protect yourself...
> Being a liberal won't help when a maniac comes to your house to get you. BTW, if he does come back, chances are he will be better prepared...


Yeah, that's the sucky part.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

superior firepower ala the usmc.

personally, my pitbulls were the most friendly big dogs i've ever owned. they'd lick and jump on anyone that came into my backyard. but a close friend of mine has a red nose that is very protective and will bay new comers to the house.

my most protective dog was a jindo. agile, clean, powerful and fiercely protective (fast enough to catch and kill crows and cats almost weekly). he'd try to attack anyone that wasn't familiar to him but was amazingly gentle, even with my brother who was only 4 at the time.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

heyyy, nice dog!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

step into my house and you get the............................ SXS


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hyphen, that really is a beautiful dog!

"Catch and kill crows and cats?"
Now that _IS_ fast!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that's not my dog, just a link i found. but he's very similar to my old dog who has since passed, just a little taller. amazing animals. once i move out a jindo is first on the list to get. they bond extremely well to their alpha owners.

p-man: we had an alleyway that was infested with stray cats that our neighbors would feed. they'd come into our yard and get maimed. same with the crows (we had a bunch of fruit trees). i hated it at the time though because my parents made me get rid of the corpses since it was my dog. trashing cats and birds with their guts hanging out is no fun


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Silly Americans- "IF A GUY COMES INTO MUH HOUSE I GOTZ MUH SHOTGUNZ!!!"

IN CANADA, we very rarely have people break into our homes and if we do we just deliver a good ole fashion ass whoopin like Pacu Guy did. We can sleep with our doors unlocked, plus when it snows the neighbor with the snow blower will clear your drive way WITHOUT BEING ASKED TO DO SO.

PACU GUY FOR MOTM.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I guess it depends where you live in Canada. Alot of people in my area sleep with the doors unlocked. We don't. And i agree about the snow blower thing muhahaha.

Crazy story!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

E-THUG said:


> Silly Americans- "IF A GUY COMES INTO MUH HOUSE I GOTZ MUH SHOTGUNZ!!!"
> 
> IN CANADA, we very rarely have people break into our homes and if we do we just deliver a good ole fashion ass whoopin like Pacu Guy did. We can sleep with our doors unlocked, plus when it snows the neighbor with the snow blower will clear your drive way WITHOUT BEING ASKED TO DO SO.
> 
> PACU GUY FOR MOTM.


so what would you do if someone came into your house with a gun? scare him away with sunshine and lollypops. silly canadian! get real. a gun is a good idea for protection. you never know when a whack job is try something


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Trust me someone breaking in to your house while your at home and trying to attack you is highly unlikely in many places in Canada. Its very rare to find someone with a gun in their home. I cant recall any family member, friend, relative or anyone I've met that actually has a gun in their home.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

E-THUG said:


> Silly Americans- "IF A GUY COMES INTO MUH HOUSE I GOTZ MUH SHOTGUNZ!!!"
> IN CANADA, we very rarely have people break into our homes and if we do we just deliver a good ole fashion ass whoopin like Pacu Guy did. We can sleep with our doors unlocked, plus when it snows the neighbor with the snow blower will clear your drive way WITHOUT BEING ASKED TO DO SO.
> 
> PACU GUY FOR MOTM.


If you live where it is all sunshine and lollypops, why do you talk and act like such a Thug?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Cause.......Cause I aint never had a father


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> Silly Americans- "IF A GUY COMES INTO MUH HOUSE I GOTZ MUH SHOTGUNZ!!!"
> 
> IN CANADA, we very rarely have people break into our homes and if we do we just deliver a good ole fashion ass whoopin like Pacu Guy did. We can sleep with our doors unlocked, plus when it snows the neighbor with the snow blower will clear your drive way WITHOUT BEING ASKED TO DO SO.
> 
> PACU GUY FOR MOTM.


Stupid Canadians...

Always getting it wrong about Americans.

Actually, I take that back.
I have met some cool Canadians over the years.

You're just not one of 'em.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

E-THUG said:


> Silly Americans- "IF A GUY COMES INTO MUH HOUSE I GOTZ MUH SHOTGUNZ!!!"
> 
> IN CANADA, we very rarely have people break into our homes and if we do we just deliver a good ole fashion ass whoopin like Pacu Guy did. We can sleep with our doors unlocked, plus when it snows the neighbor with the snow blower will clear your drive way WITHOUT BEING ASKED TO DO SO.
> 
> PACU GUY FOR MOTM.


eh man brother!!
there is a law that one can only use equal or lesser force to defend yourself, it is a stupid f*cking law, and if i had a gun last night i prolly would have used it, and gone to jail for it too.

and my neighbor uses his snow blower on the end of my drive all the time. hahahhahahah true story.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

good job on legally regulating the SOB. i have so much sh*t stashed around my house to deal with people because of situations like this. i always worry about my gf being home alone, and know that while one of our dogs is huge, he is a wuss, while the other one is smaller but super protective. my gf hates guns, she will only fire my CO2 air pistol and refuses to even be in the same room as a real gun.

good job protecting your sh*t though man. hopefully the bastard doesnt come back.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Pacuguy said:


> Silly Americans- "IF A GUY COMES INTO MUH HOUSE I GOTZ MUH SHOTGUNZ!!!"
> 
> IN CANADA, we very rarely have people break into our homes and if we do we just deliver a good ole fashion ass whoopin like Pacu Guy did. We can sleep with our doors unlocked, plus when it snows the neighbor with the snow blower will clear your drive way WITHOUT BEING ASKED TO DO SO.
> 
> PACU GUY FOR MOTM.


eh man brother!!
there is a law that one can only use equal or lesser force to defend yourself, it is a stupid f*cking law, and if i had a gun last night i prolly would have used it, and gone to jail for it too.

and my neighbor uses his snow blower on the end of my drive all the time. hahahhahahah true story.
[/quote]

I used to work out at the gym with a cop and he told me that if you feel as though your life is truly in danger you can shoot somebody and it won't be illegal.
As long as it can be reasonably shown that your life was in danger.

I was also told that if somebody makes it so far as "Into your dwelling" you can shoot the muther f*cker dead.
(Then again, this is Oregon... maybe it's different here.)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

shooting an unarmed guy just for breaking and entering will likely be a tough case here in l.a. i know it's different in shall-issue areas though. but, after being confronted and having his sh*t all busted up and the guy is still trying to break in i'm sure he means business and isn't there just to steal your t.v.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

When I went to college there were some robberies of the students homes off campus. The cops that came to one of my buddies house after it had been robbed said if we had been home or walked in on the guy robbing the place, we could beat his ass to within an inch of his life. Then we could call the cops and have them come pick him up for us.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

That sucks! Thats why i always have my Springfield XD40 within arms reach.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Wow, that's disgusting!
> 
> Sounds like the guy was on drugs or something, eh?


i swear it wasnt me ....


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

That sounds like a pretty crazy night. Good to hear that nobody important got hurt.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

By any chance was this the guy?
http://facemelt.us/crazy_face


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

2 words: brazilian mastiff

brazilian mastiff> all


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

2 words: brazilian mastiff

brazilian mastiff> all


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

2 words: brazilian mastiff

brazilian mastiff> all


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow...thats crazy man!!!
I had a guy trying to get in my house and my American BUlldog was trying to get him but I would release him...I had a 18 Inch maglight in one hand and the dogs collar in the other....the dude almost flipped over the railing on my porch..cops where there in about 2 minutes.
No damage or anything like you had...you are very lucky the family is safe.
Good luck in the future....hopefully this NEVER happens again.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thats crazy man, you did the right thing


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

E-THUG said:


> Silly Americans- "IF A GUY COMES INTO MUH HOUSE I GOTZ MUH SHOTGUNZ!!!"
> 
> IN CANADA, we very rarely have people break into our homes and if we do we just deliver a good ole fashion ass whoopin like Pacu Guy did. We can sleep with our doors unlocked, plus when it snows the neighbor with the snow blower will clear your drive way WITHOUT BEING ASKED TO DO SO.
> 
> PACU GUY FOR MOTM.


You just dont know or understand till it happens to you. Even if your area rarely has peeps breaking into your house, it only takes ONE instance to threaten your life or even end it. 
Stop being a hippy, realize that this incident ALREADY HAPPENED and the best way situation for him is to not wait for the flower police to show, but rather protect himself and family.

You sound like a fool saying it rarely happens - especially to a guy that just posted pics of it!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

crazy stuff man


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I doubt anything would have happened to you if you shot him. Based on how aggressive he was when he was breaking in you can easily prove he was a threat to your and your family's safety.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Glad that you pwned him.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I Won't even get started,glad to hear your o.k and your families safe.If that nut comes back do what ya gotta do,think everyone is in agreement that is your right.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> Silly Americans- "IF A GUY COMES INTO MUH HOUSE I GOTZ MUH SHOTGUNZ!!!"
> 
> IN CANADA, we very rarely have people break into our homes and if we do we just deliver a good ole fashion ass whoopin like Pacu Guy did. We can sleep with our doors unlocked, plus when it snows the neighbor with the snow blower will clear your drive way WITHOUT BEING ASKED TO DO SO.
> 
> PACU GUY FOR MOTM.


so what would you do if someone came into your house with a gun? scare him away with sunshine and lollypops. silly canadian! get real. a gun is a good idea for protection. you never know when a whack job is try something
[/quote]

you guys dont seem to understand out laws. in order to get a hand gun license in canada you basically have to be in law enforcement or the military, and if not you have to jump through hoops to get a license, which usually takes ages.

even if you have a gun, and some idiot breaks in and you shoot him you will more than likely go to jail. i want a gun, my gf hates them, so i settle for big dogs, a big ole baseball bat, and some various other goodies. even if i use those on an intruder i could still get in a lot of sh*t.

if you whoop someone with a baseball bat or golf club, and the police find out that you have these things strategically placed around your house in case of emergency, then you can get booked on premeditated assault or attempted murder. it's ridiculous.

on another note, if some guy cant control his dog and it killed one of my cats then it would be getting shot, its back broken, or a good helping of antifreeze.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Puff said:


> Silly Americans- "IF A GUY COMES INTO MUH HOUSE I GOTZ MUH SHOTGUNZ!!!"
> 
> IN CANADA, we very rarely have people break into our homes and if we do we just deliver a good ole fashion ass whoopin like Pacu Guy did. We can sleep with our doors unlocked, plus when it snows the neighbor with the snow blower will clear your drive way WITHOUT BEING ASKED TO DO SO.
> 
> PACU GUY FOR MOTM.


so what would you do if someone came into your house with a gun? scare him away with sunshine and lollypops. silly canadian! get real. a gun is a good idea for protection. you never know when a whack job is try something
[/quote]

you guys dont seem to understand out laws. in order to get a hand gun license in canada you basically have to be in law enforcement or the military, and if not you have to jump through hoops to get a license, which usually takes ages.

even if you have a gun, and some idiot breaks in and you shoot him you will more than likely go to jail. i want a gun, my gf hates them, so i settle for big dogs, a big ole baseball bat, and some various other goodies. even if i use those on an intruder i could still get in a lot of sh*t.

if you whoop someone with a baseball bat or golf club, and the police find out that you have these things strategically placed around your house in case of emergency, then you can get booked on premeditated assault or attempted murder. it's ridiculous.

on another note, if some guy cant control his dog and it killed one of my cats then it would be getting shot, its back broken, or a good helping of antifreeze.
[/quote]

Only took me 2 months to get my Non and restricted licences







As long as your record is clean its a smooth and long process.


----------



## keasone (May 21, 2008)

.45 ACP Hollow point can fix things like this before they happen.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Mattones said:


> Silly Americans- "IF A GUY COMES INTO MUH HOUSE I GOTZ MUH SHOTGUNZ!!!"
> 
> IN CANADA, we very rarely have people break into our homes and if we do we just deliver a good ole fashion ass whoopin like Pacu Guy did. We can sleep with our doors unlocked, plus when it snows the neighbor with the snow blower will clear your drive way WITHOUT BEING ASKED TO DO SO.
> 
> PACU GUY FOR MOTM.


so what would you do if someone came into your house with a gun? scare him away with sunshine and lollypops. silly canadian! get real. a gun is a good idea for protection. you never know when a whack job is try something
[/quote]

you guys dont seem to understand out laws. in order to get a hand gun license in canada you basically have to be in law enforcement or the military, and if not you have to jump through hoops to get a license, which usually takes ages.

even if you have a gun, and some idiot breaks in and you shoot him you will more than likely go to jail. i want a gun, my gf hates them, so i settle for big dogs, a big ole baseball bat, and some various other goodies. even if i use those on an intruder i could still get in a lot of sh*t.

if you whoop someone with a baseball bat or golf club, and the police find out that you have these things strategically placed around your house in case of emergency, then you can get booked on premeditated assault or attempted murder. it's ridiculous.

on another note, if some guy cant control his dog and it killed one of my cats then it would be getting shot, its back broken, or a good helping of antifreeze.
[/quote]

Only took me 2 months to get my Non and restricted licences







As long as your record is clean its a smooth and long process.
[/quote]

really? holy crap. thats not bad. i wonder if gun laws differ between provinces


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Most likely that guy would have left in a body bag if it was my house.

I woudlnt have touched his blood, very dangerous. You should have hired some one to clean it up and then sue the guy for all expenses for the clean up/repairs and then some.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Seriously, whats this obsession some people have with blowing anothers brains out?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Alexraptor said:


> Seriously, whats this obsession some people have with blowing anothers brains out?


Did you even read the story?!?!?

A GUY BROKE INTO HIS HOUSE... LUCKILY HE WAS HOME - otherwise his wife and daughters would have been at risk.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Every word of it, and unfortunatley every disturbing word in this thread.
Using lethal force with the "intent" to kill is just wrong IMHO.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Alexraptor said:


> Every word of it, and unfortunatley every disturbing word in this thread.
> Using lethal force with the "intent" to kill is just wrong IMHO.


unfortunately the meth head that wants to kill you, steal your stuff and rape your wife doesn't agree with you


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Alexraptor said:


> Seriously, whats this obsession some people have with blowing anothers brains out?


Who ever said i wanted to kill him? Ive done enough killing in my life but if after 1 round in the leg you keep coming at me or after someone i care about then i have to do what i have to do.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Alexraptor said:


> Every word of it, and unfortunatley every disturbing word in this thread.
> Using lethal force with the "intent" to kill is just wrong IMHO.


You're a couple apples short of a bushel aint you? Kind of hard to use lethal force with the intent of NOT killing.

I'm far from an expert but I know enough about self defense situations what needs to be done to have the best possble chance of surviving.

You also must understand a dead guy cant testify.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I am also living in Sweden which accounts for my infrequent grammatic slip-ups.

Point is that lethal force should only be used as a last recourse, however the impression i get in this thread is that some would blow someones head off if somone made the "slightest" threatening move against them.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Alexraptor said:


> I am also living in Sweden which accounts for my infrequent grammatic slip-ups.
> 
> Point is that lethal force should only be used as a last recourse, however the impression i get in this thread is that some would blow someones head off if somone made the "slightest" threatening move against them.


Sorry I didnt proof read my post on da interwebs...









If a man is busting through your house and NOT worried about stealing your TV, it is time to sling the lead. It only takes a split second for that "slightest" threatening move to turn into a deadly move for you or your loved ones. I dont know how it works in Sweden but in the US ( I know this happened in Canada) people don'nt bust into your house for a good reason.


----------



## gina carano (Feb 13, 2007)

Alexraptor said:


> Every word of it, and unfortunatley every disturbing word in this thread.
> Using lethal force with the "intent" to kill is just wrong IMHO.


anytime u point a gun at someone you should be ready to kill them. guns werent invented to injure.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

In a self defense situation, there is no "shoot to wound" there is only center mass. If I have to pull my weapon, it will not be to shoot some asshole in the leg.

Anybody with any LE training will tell you, if you shoot to wound, you will have to answer to your IA guy and then they will "reschool " you with the rangemaster.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Alexraptor said:


> I am also living in Sweden which accounts for my infrequent grammatic slip-ups.
> 
> Point is that lethal force should only be used as a last recourse, however the impression i get in this thread is that some would blow someones head off if somone made the "slightest" threatening move against them.


It is a last resource, thats why I would have waited for him to get in the second door. I wouldn't have "blown his brains out", but I'd still try for the kill with a center mass chest shot. Bigger area to work with.









If it ever comes to the situation, and I hope it doesnt, that you come home to an intruder raping your wife or daughter, pull him off and tie him, NO lethal force! Riiiiight.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I am also living in Sweden which accounts for my infrequent grammatic slip-ups.
> 
> Point is that lethal force should only be used as a last recourse, however the impression i get in this thread is that some would blow someones head off if somone made the "slightest" threatening move against them.


It is a last resource, thats why I would have waited for him to get in the second door. I wouldn't have "blown his brains out", but I'd still try for the kill with a center mass chest shot. Bigger area to work with.









If it ever comes to the situation, and I hope it doesnt, that you come home to an intruder raping your wife or daughter, pull him off and tie him, NO lethal force! Riiiiight.
[/quote]

LOL, he sounds like a kid that has never had anything bad happen to him.

DID you see the pics? This happened AFTER he already confronted the a-hole outside. That guy wanted in... who knows why and who knows if he will be back with a weapon.

Please stop living in flower land... bad things happen in this world


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

your all a bunch of f'n retards. Kind of hard for me to believe some guy kicked your door down for no reason. Who'd he ask for? lol Maybe ask the wife what name she's going by lately lol. "Is sally here?"-"Sallys not here"-"but thats her right there"-"nahp thats not sally". Everybody else take a flying center massed leap onto the jerry springer show and let me know when its airing. Nobody goes kicking peoples door down for no reason, your caught up in something. Either way its no excuse to get the few retards here riled up into a camouflaged frenzy.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Liquid said:


> your all a bunch of f'n retards. Kind of hard for me to believe some guy kicked your door down for no reason. Who'd he ask for? lol Maybe ask the wife what name she's going by lately lol. "Is sally here?"-"Sallys not here"-"but thats her right there"-"nahp thats not sally". Everybody else take a flying center massed leap onto the jerry springer show and let me know when its airing. Nobody goes kicking peoples door down for no reason, your caught up in something. Either way its no excuse to get the few retards here riled up into a camouflaged frenzy.


not everybody cheats on their spouse, you are referring to your world, most of us are decent people


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

armac said:


> your all a bunch of f'n retards. Kind of hard for me to believe some guy kicked your door down for no reason. Who'd he ask for? lol Maybe ask the wife what name she's going by lately lol. "Is sally here?"-"Sallys not here"-"but thats her right there"-"nahp thats not sally". Everybody else take a flying center massed leap onto the jerry springer show and let me know when its airing. Nobody goes kicking peoples door down for no reason, your caught up in something. Either way its no excuse to get the few retards here riled up into a camouflaged frenzy.


not everybody cheats on their spouse, you are referring to your world, most of us are decent people
[/quote]

DeeeeerP! LOL, You're too much fun.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Liquid said:


> your all a bunch of f'n retards. Kind of hard for me to believe some guy kicked your door down for no reason. Who'd he ask for? lol Maybe ask the wife what name she's going by lately lol. "Is sally here?"-"Sallys not here"-"but thats her right there"-"nahp thats not sally". Everybody else take a flying center massed leap onto the jerry springer show and let me know when its airing. Nobody goes kicking peoples door down for no reason, your caught up in something. Either way its no excuse to get the few retards here riled up into a camouflaged frenzy.


Not true at all, my old neighbors dad was living with them for a short time and he pissed someone off and had told them he lived at my address! I get a knock at my door and a very angry man was wanting to know if the dude lived here, I said no you have the wrong house! He tried to push his way into my house and I was trying to push him back out, when he figured out that my pit bull was going to tear him a new one if he got the door open anymore than it was he made a wise choice and let me close the door!
My girl was doing the right thing when me and the guy were fighting with the door she was grabing my 9mm, she handed it to me just as i closed the door. I look out the window and there was two more guy's hideing on the side of my house waiting for the first guy to gain entry! I know for a fact there was no one at my house he knew!


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

armac said:


> In a self defense situation, there is no "shoot to wound" there is only center mass. If I have to pull my weapon, it will not be to shoot some asshole in the leg.


I spent 2 years in Iraq kicking doors down. My first shot is going to be to stop the person without killing them. By spending all the time doing that i focus really well in situations like that. I dont wanna kill neone else so im going to place a shot to make it extremely hard for you to come after me. If you continue to come ofter me then i know you want to inflict serious harm and need to be stopped in any way possible. Even if it requires me putting my last 9 rounds in your chest.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Pit_man said:


> your all a bunch of f'n retards. Kind of hard for me to believe some guy kicked your door down for no reason. Who'd he ask for? lol Maybe ask the wife what name she's going by lately lol. "Is sally here?"-"Sallys not here"-"but thats her right there"-"nahp thats not sally". Everybody else take a flying center massed leap onto the jerry springer show and let me know when its airing. Nobody goes kicking peoples door down for no reason, your caught up in something. Either way its no excuse to get the few retards here riled up into a camouflaged frenzy.


Not true at all, my old neighbors dad was living with them for a short time and he pissed someone off and had told them he lived at my address! I get a knock at my door and a very angry man was wanting to know if the dude lived here, I said no you have the wrong house! He tried to push his way into my house and I was trying to push him back out, when he figured out that my pit bull was going to tear him a new one if he got the door open anymore than it was he made a wise choice and let me close the door!
My girl was doing the right thing when me and the guy were fighting with the door she was grabing my 9mm, she handed it to me just as i closed the door. I look out the window and there was two more guy's hideing on the side of my house waiting for the first guy to gain entry! I know for a fact there was no one at my house he knew!
[/quote]

Well thats a once in a life time occurrence, people just don't go kicking other peoples doors down every other day. And when and where it happens you can count on it being over both parties being caught up in something illegal. There's no, "Well I was on the couch slapping my monkey the other day and some guy kicked my door down, slapped my wife around and took a sh*t in my sink for no reason". Everybody and their mother comes running into this thread with their delusions all dressed up in camo and no where to go and we got tackleberry over there probably ready to center mass his pillow case tonight and I got to call suspect in isle 7 when I see it.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Liquid said:


> In a self defense situation, there is no "shoot to wound" there is only center mass. If I have to pull my weapon, it will not be to shoot some asshole in the leg.


I spent 2 years in Iraq kicking doors down. My first shot is going to be to stop the person without killing them. By spending all the time doing that i focus really well in situations like that. I dont wanna kill neone else so im going to place a shot to make it extremely hard for you to come after me. If you continue to come ofter me then i know you want to inflict serious harm and need to be stopped in any way possible. Even if it requires me putting my last 9 rounds in your chest.
[/quote]

double tap center mass, then assess situation, _dos mas _if needed

that is Spanish liquiss, I know you have enough trouble with your native tongue, I am trying to expand your tiny mind


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

armac said:


> In a self defense situation, there is no "shoot to wound" there is only center mass. If I have to pull my weapon, it will not be to shoot some asshole in the leg.


I spent 2 years in Iraq kicking doors down. My first shot is going to be to stop the person without killing them. By spending all the time doing that i focus really well in situations like that. I dont wanna kill neone else so im going to place a shot to make it extremely hard for you to come after me. If you continue to come ofter me then i know you want to inflict serious harm and need to be stopped in any way possible. Even if it requires me putting my last 9 rounds in your chest.
[/quote]

double tap center mass, then assess situation, _dos mas _if needed

that is Spanish liquiss, I know you have enough trouble with your native tongue, I am trying to expand your tiny mind
[/quote]
Ummm yeahhh, so you've resorted to spelling corrections. That's something new...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> In a self defense situation, there is no "shoot to wound" there is only center mass. If I have to pull my weapon, it will not be to shoot some asshole in the leg.


I spent 2 years in Iraq kicking doors down. My first shot is going to be to stop the person without killing them. By spending all the time doing that i focus really well in situations like that. I dont wanna kill neone else so im going to place a shot to make it extremely hard for you to come after me. If you continue to come ofter me then i know you want to inflict serious harm and need to be stopped in any way possible. Even if it requires me putting my last 9 rounds in your chest.
[/quote]

double tap center mass, then assess situation, _dos mas _if needed

that is Spanish liquiss, I know you have enough trouble with your native tongue, I am trying to expand your tiny mind
[/quote]
Ummm yeahhh, so you've resorted to spelling corrections. That's something new...
[/quote]

When in doubt grab a dictionary I guess, never thought tackleberry would reach for one tho lol


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Shoot to kill, Shoot to injure, it doesn't matter what one, its the one that Stops the person threatening your family. The objective is to STOP him on the spot. If that means blowing his brains out then so be it.

I don't want to do the quote thing but just so every one knows, the mentioning of Canada hardly ever getting home invasions is totally false. And acquiring a hand gun license in Ontario is very easy. I have one myself, I'm not a cop or in the military. The restricted license (hand guns) is open to anyone with a non restricted license (rifles) but they do come with extremely strict rules.

Things like this can happen to *anyone* anywhere. Even the cozy little side streets in Canada where your neighbor clears the snow off of your drive way for you. This thread should be a reminder to you of what your home security situation is like. Dead bolts don't cut it.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

I say if fear is such a factor in your everyday lives, AP mines are definitely the way to go. Have some fun while your at it and scatter them inside the house as we wouldn't want the mail man to be blown to pieces. Be sure to put plenty right inside the fiber board door lol.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> I say if fear is such a factor in your everyday lives, AP mines are definitely the way to go. Have some fun while your at it and scatter them inside the house as we wouldn't want the mail man to be blown to pieces. Be sure to put plenty right inside the fiber board door lol.


It's not fear. It's called being realistic. Some people like living in a fantasy world and others live in the real world. The fact that you can not relate hardly makes the realist a p*ssy. The realist doesn't run around his house with his tail between his legs. He is simply ready for the guy with a mindset like you to bust through his door.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

most people don't purchase guns for home protection because they hope that one day someone will break in so they can shoot and kill somebody, i don't think anyone hopes for bad things to happen to them, so that's not really an issue. i for one hope that it never happens to me, but the reality is that it can happen to anyone, so i like to know that if that situation ever occurs, however rare that situation may be, i will be prepared to protect my home.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

You should have got down on all four knees and started barking like a dog 'grrrrrr'


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^ you have four knees? Post pics pls! LOL


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> I say if fear is such a factor in your everyday lives, AP mines are definitely the way to go. Have some fun while your at it and scatter them inside the house as we wouldn't want the mail man to be blown to pieces. Be sure to put plenty right inside the fiber board door lol.


It's not fear. It's called being realistic. Some people like living in a fantasy world and others live in the real world. The fact that you can not relate hardly makes the realist a p*ssy. The realist doesn't run around his house with his tail between his legs. He is simply ready for the guy with a mindset like you to bust through his door.
[/quote]

The reality here is that people don't go around everyday busting peoples doors down. Not even every other month. This isn't the wild west here and you'd do well to turn the t.v off. The only reason "someone like me" "would break your door down" lol, is if you hurt my wife, kids, ect. And in that case I'm not wasting time or chance by f*cking with your door while your on the other side looking at me like a dumb ass, unless its one made of fiber board lol. Over anything else, if I'm gonna put my hands on you, its going to be because you apparently asked me to and its going to happen right then and there where you asked me lol.

If your the type of retard that has the tendency to always be in a conflict with people in your neighborhood. The type of conflicts that would make someone lose their mind and want to break down your door. Or involved with the type of people that make it a habit to breaking down doors. Money on a firearm, which ironically you'll probably eventually turn on yourself, would be better invested in professional help or a fire extinguisher lol.

I don't get how this fear is such a factor in your everyday lives. What happened, were you pushed around a lot as a kid and now everyday you live by farce delusions based on fear? I'm not saying you shouldn't own a firearm, I own several and more power to you, its the delusional mindset that some of you retards bring with owning one. And how quick some of you were to rush to this thread with your delusions with out questioning reality first. Reality check to gun owners- very few things that would cause a man to want to break down your door and traumatize a woman, kids or mom(most likely) by kicking your stupid ass in front of them lol. It just doesn't happen with out you being involved and knowing dam well the reason. Fantasy, if your the type of retard that needs one to help you sleep at night- know that your ready if we ever have a zombie invasion, lol which is more prone to happen unless you're the type of idiot thats always caught up in trouble.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

yo man thats crazy!! some serious pics i can only imagine how intense it must have been.. you should do what i did before, keep a machete by the door(or a hunting knife) and i had a pistol near the back entrance.. back in the day when i was beefing heavy with some idiots..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> yo man thats crazy!! some serious pics i can only imagine how intense it must have been.. you should do what i did before, keep a machete by the door(or a hunting knife) and i had a pistol near the back entrance.. back in the day when i was beefing heavy with some idiots..


word.

P.S include yourself with said idiots. both idiots should grab their families and have a bbq in the garage with the car running. yo.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Liquid said:


> I say if fear is such a factor in your everyday lives, AP mines are definitely the way to go. Have some fun while your at it and scatter them inside the house as we wouldn't want the mail man to be blown to pieces. Be sure to put plenty right inside the fiber board door lol.


It's not fear. It's called being realistic. Some people like living in a fantasy world and others live in the real world. The fact that you can not relate hardly makes the realist a p*ssy. The realist doesn't run around his house with his tail between his legs. He is simply ready for the guy with a mindset like you to bust through his door.
[/quote]

The reality here is that people don't go around everyday busting peoples doors down. Not even every other month. This isn't the wild west here and you'd do well to turn the t.v off. The only reason "someone like me" "would break your door down" lol, is if you hurt my wife, kids, ect. And in that case I'm not wasting time or chance by f*cking with your door while your on the other side looking at me like a dumb ass, unless its one made of fiber board lol. Over anything else, if I'm gonna put my hands on you, its going to be because you apparently asked me to and its going to happen right then and there where you asked me lol.

If your the type of retard that has the tendency to always be in a conflict with people in your neighborhood. The type of conflicts that would make someone lose their mind and want to break down your door. Or involved with the type of people that make it a habit to breaking down doors. Money on a firearm, which ironically you'll probably eventually turn on yourself, would be better invested in professional help or a fire extinguisher lol.

I don't get how this fear is such a factor in your everyday lives. What happened, were you pushed around a lot as a kid and now everyday you live by farce delusions based on fear? I'm not saying you shouldn't own a firearm, I own several and more power to you, its the delusional mindset that some of you retards bring with owning one. And how quick some of you were to rush to this thread with your delusions with out questioning reality first. Reality check to gun owners- very few things that would cause a man to want to break down your door and traumatize a woman, kids or mom(most likely) by kicking your stupid ass in front of them lol. It just doesn't happen with out you being involved and knowing dam well the reason. Fantasy, if your the type of retard that needs one to help you sleep at night- know that your ready if we ever have a zombie invasion, lol which is more prone to happen unless you're the type of idiot thats always caught up in trouble.
[/quote]

It's not fear, it's *Concern*. Do you put your seat belt on in your car out of fear ? no you put it on because you are concerned about what can happen if you get into a collision. Well smart people do anyways. Plus its the law... but that's besides the fact.

I don't mean to make it look like I'm in a fantasy world and i want to be all tough, But having a plan Is always the smart thing to do. Preparation, have a fire arm, a knife a bat anything to defend your home and family is a smart idea, even little things like the police number on speed dial on your phone. Who knows you may never use it BUT maybe one time you will.

Look at it this way, what are the odds of a fire in your house happening ? and look at the odds of a home invasion happening. Every (smart) family is "Concerned" about a fire happening so they make a plan of where to meet and a few possible scenarios to find out the best way out of the burning house, likewise a smart home owner has a plan or a "what to do" if some one knocks down the door, crawls through the window or gets in the side door.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Alexraptor said:


> I am also living in Sweden which accounts for my infrequent grammatic slip-ups.
> 
> Point is that lethal force should only be used as a last recourse, however the impression i get in this thread is that some would blow someones head off if somone made the "slightest" threatening move against them.


If you have allready spoken with the man who is trying to break into your house, and he continues to do so, there is a good chance his intent is not to nicely steal your TV. The lives of my family members and my life are not worth waiting for the last minute to see if this man who is violently breaking into your house is just there to talk.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Boobah said:


> Every word of it, and unfortunatley every disturbing word in this thread.
> Using lethal force with the "intent" to kill is just wrong IMHO.


unfortunately the meth head that wants to kill you, steal your stuff and rape your wife doesn't agree with you
[/quote]
I'm putting this in my sig

Pacuguy, are you going to press charges? Was he on something? What did the police find out?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

-NBKK- said:


> I say if fear is such a factor in your everyday lives, AP mines are definitely the way to go. Have some fun while your at it and scatter them inside the house as we wouldn't want the mail man to be blown to pieces. Be sure to put plenty right inside the fiber board door lol.


It's not fear. It's called being realistic. Some people like living in a fantasy world and others live in the real world. The fact that you can not relate hardly makes the realist a p*ssy. The realist doesn't run around his house with his tail between his legs. He is simply ready for the guy with a mindset like you to bust through his door.
[/quote]

The reality here is that people don't go around everyday busting peoples doors down. Not even every other month. This isn't the wild west here and you'd do well to turn the t.v off. The only reason "someone like me" "would break your door down" lol, is if you hurt my wife, kids, ect. And in that case I'm not wasting time or chance by f*cking with your door while your on the other side looking at me like a dumb ass, unless its one made of fiber board lol. Over anything else, if I'm gonna put my hands on you, its going to be because you apparently asked me to and its going to happen right then and there where you asked me lol.

If your the type of retard that has the tendency to always be in a conflict with people in your neighborhood. The type of conflicts that would make someone lose their mind and want to break down your door. Or involved with the type of people that make it a habit to breaking down doors. Money on a firearm, which ironically you'll probably eventually turn on yourself, would be better invested in professional help or a fire extinguisher lol.

I don't get how this fear is such a factor in your everyday lives. What happened, were you pushed around a lot as a kid and now everyday you live by farce delusions based on fear? I'm not saying you shouldn't own a firearm, I own several and more power to you, its the delusional mindset that some of you retards bring with owning one. And how quick some of you were to rush to this thread with your delusions with out questioning reality first. Reality check to gun owners- very few things that would cause a man to want to break down your door and traumatize a woman, kids or mom(most likely) by kicking your stupid ass in front of them lol. It just doesn't happen with out you being involved and knowing dam well the reason. Fantasy, if your the type of retard that needs one to help you sleep at night- know that your ready if we ever have a zombie invasion, lol which is more prone to happen unless you're the type of idiot thats always caught up in trouble.
[/quote]

It's not fear, it's *Concern*. Do you put your seat belt on in your car out of fear ? no you put it on because you are concerned about what can happen if you get into a collision. Well smart people do anyways. Plus its the law... but that's besides the fact.

I don't mean to make it look like I'm in a fantasy world and i want to be all tough, But having a plan Is always the smart thing to do. Preparation, have a fire arm, a knife a bat anything to defend your home and family is a smart idea, even little things like the police number on speed dial on your phone. Who knows you may never use it BUT maybe one time you will.

Look at it this way, what are the odds of a fire in your house happening ? and look at the odds of a home invasion happening. Every (smart) family is "Concerned" about a fire happening so they make a plan of where to meet and a few possible scenarios to find out the best way out of the burning house, likewise a smart home owner has a plan or a "what to do" if some one knocks down the door, crawls through the window or gets in the side door.
[/quote]

Don't give me this concern bs, where do you live the hood? 8 mile? lol admit it, you like every other retard ran into this thread looking for an opportunity to pose in the e-mirror with your "gun" lol. A joke and an accident waiting to happen and protected by the 2nd amendment. Although it is ironic lol that this unfortunate rare occasion happened to one of the retards on this site, even if he refuses to tell the whole story or the truth. Nobody gets their door kicked down and has no idea why. Again I don't have a problem with anyone owning a gun, I have a problem with the delusions some bring with owning one in place of balls, self worth, whatever. This thread is a perfect example and wouldve been brilliant if done intentionally to be displayed as a public experiment lol. Tackleberry the failed cop shows up and goes right into center mass without questioning the reality of the situation LMAO.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Liquid said:


> In a self defense situation, there is no "shoot to wound" there is only center mass. If I have to pull my weapon, it will not be to shoot some asshole in the leg.


I spent 2 years in Iraq kicking doors down. My first shot is going to be to stop the person without killing them. By spending all the time doing that i focus really well in situations like that. I dont wanna kill neone else so im going to place a shot to make it extremely hard for you to come after me. If you continue to come ofter me then i know you want to inflict serious harm and need to be stopped in any way possible. Even if it requires me putting my last 9 rounds in your chest.
[/quote]

double tap center mass, then assess situation, _dos mas _if needed

that is Spanish liquiss, I know you have enough trouble with your native tongue, I am trying to expand your tiny mind
[/quote]
Ummm yeahhh, so you've resorted to spelling corrections. That's something new...
[/quote]

When in doubt grab a dictionary I guess, never thought tackleberry would reach for one tho lol
[/quote]

Liquid...f*cking awesome. dropping a Police Academy reference. i love it!!!lmfao


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Liquid said:


> your all a bunch of f'n retards. Kind of hard for me to believe some guy kicked your door down for no reason. Who'd he ask for? lol Maybe ask the wife what name she's going by lately lol. "Is sally here?"-"Sallys not here"-"but thats her right there"-"nahp thats not sally". Everybody else take a flying center massed leap onto the jerry springer show and let me know when its airing. Nobody goes kicking peoples door down for no reason, your caught up in something. Either way its no excuse to get the few retards here riled up into a camouflaged frenzy.


"Liquid" for what's pooling in your dome. You're an f'n retard for saying something like that about somebody's wife when you havent a clue what the hell is going on. Despite how people talk to you like you're a piece of sh*t, I thought you were pretty decent until the above statement. Turd.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

The truth is that there really is no excuse for lethal force being used.
There are plenty of non-lethal alternatives out there both in terms of weapon choice and munitions.

Unless of course somone is holding your spouse and child hostage and you intend to try and play movie hero and place a perfect shot in the head which would of course put the individual at extreme risk.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I hate people who keep a gun in their home for protection. Are you all so paranoid that someone is going to come and hurt you in your white suburban neighborhoods? Man most of the population in Canada do not have guns in their homes but we still survive, in fact our nation is a lot safer and has a lot less crime than the US of A. The last time someone broke into a house in my neighborhood was back in the 80s according to my father, but the whole neighborhood didn't run off and get guns we just kept an extra eye out for our neighbors and they did the same for us.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> I hate people who keep a gun in their home for protection. Are you all so paranoid that someone is going to come and hurt you in your white suburban neighborhoods? Man most of the population in Canada do not have guns in their homes but we still survive,* in fact our nation is a lot safer and has a lot less crime than the US of A.* The last time someone broke into a house in my neighborhood was back in the 80s according to my father, but the whole neighborhood didn't run off and get guns we just kept an extra eye out for our neighbors and they did the same for us.


and that's why we have guns......


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

http://lapdblog.typepad.com/lapd_blog/2008/08/home-invasion-r.html said:


> Los Angeles: In June 2008, Robbery-Homicide Division, Robbery Special Section, assumed the investigative responsibility of a series of home invasion incidents that has occurred in the West Los Angeles Area involving elderly female victims. *There have been a total of 12 separate incidents (9 Home Invasions, 2 Attempt Burglaries, and 1 Burglary) since late May 2008.* Detectives are also reviewing 2 similar home invasion incidents that occurred in Santa Monica and Culver City to determine whether they are tied to this series.


west los angeles is nothing close to a ghetto. and 12 incidents in 1 months time is quite a lot.



http://cbs2.com/local/Canoga.Park.Home.2.897128.html said:


> Four or five men, one of whom was armed with what appeared to be a 9mm
> handgun, stormed the family's house at 7756 Owensmouth Ave. just before 8 a.m., Officer H. Guzman of the Los Angeles Police Department's West Valley Station said.
> 
> The robbers, who were dressed as police officers, grabbed cash and computers before fleeing the scene, according to LAPD Media Relations Officer Julianne Sohn.





http://lapdblog.typepad.com/lapd_blog/2008/08/west-valley-hom.html said:


> Los Angeles: On Friday afternoon, August 1, 2008, three suspects forcibly entered a home located in the 24300 block of Burbank Boulevard in West Hills.
> 
> At around 2:45 p.m., the family of four was at home when the suspects kicked in the front door while armed with firearms. One family member in another part of the house was alerted to the intrusion and saw the suspects confronting his family. He armed himself with a personal firearm and approached the group to defend his family from the armed intruders. The suspects immediately began firing their weapons in the direction of the armed family member. The armed family member returned fire and struck one of the suspects. Two remaining suspects ran out of the home, but the wounded one fell to the floor just inside.


these are just a couple events that took place this year in a very very small portion of los angeles county (more specifically, the west valley). canoga park and woodland hills are relatively safe suburbs in l.a. county. and west la is a very posh area. liquid and e-thug, i'm not sure where you guys live, but in many parts of the u.s. home invasions, robberies, and burglaries are a very real threat. it's also my understanding that home invasions are more prominent in suburban areas rather than inner city urban regions. the return value of goods from a big suburban home will be quite a bit larger than stuff from a small 1 bedroom apartment.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> your all a bunch of f'n retards. Kind of hard for me to believe some guy kicked your door down for no reason. Who'd he ask for? lol Maybe ask the wife what name she's going by lately lol. "Is sally here?"-"Sallys not here"-"but thats her right there"-"nahp thats not sally". Everybody else take a flying center massed leap onto the jerry springer show and let me know when its airing. Nobody goes kicking peoples door down for no reason, your caught up in something. Either way its no excuse to get the few retards here riled up into a camouflaged frenzy.


"Liquid" for what's pooling in your dome. You're an f'n retard for saying something like that about somebody's wife when you havent a clue what the hell is going on. Despite how people talk to you like you're a piece of sh*t, I thought you were pretty decent until the above statement. Turd.
[/quote]

I highly doubt the intelligent people in this thread thought I was talking to them, so if the shoe fits lace those baby's up nice and tight. Especially if you think I give a wif about said retards feelings lol. Appreciate the sentimental thought tho lol.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wrong, my shoes fit but i like to wear them loose. It makes it easier to take them off and slip them on when your on the go


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

if you've got 12 incidents in your neighborhood of people kicking random doors down and robbing sh*t in a one month period, pfff in a one year period, your in the ghetto and a retarded ghetto at that. We've had two incidents within the last 4 years where I'm at, approximately an hour and a half outside of the Bronx lol. Both were mob related and both victims owed a lot of money.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

:laugh: tackleberry .... brilliant









that PA reference made this thread worth reading


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Liquid what is up with you calling everyone retarded. Did you even READ my post to you before you went on a rant ? You are a fool, and you embarrass yourself when you post.

Screw this. I'm going to go to Bullsnakes funny picture thread.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm not implying that nobody should own a gun. Far from that. And yes if someone got past the adt and was unfortunate enough to catch me home accidents happen. By all means if you live in the hood and this is a common thing, do what you gotta do. I'm 3rd generation from the Bronx. Personally I've never been burglarized and for dam sure never had anyone come up and ask for ice tea then proceed to dry hump my door when I said no. Pff I've been all over the states and yet to know anybody thats ever had their door kicked in, sink shitted in, the whole nine that didn't themselves already have their dicks dipped in sh*t lol.

as for burglary or whatever the scenario is this time, I don't know what they're putting in the water out there in LA but in the ghetto's of NY, they'd rather nobody be home and nobody get hurt lol. .

This guy comes here with some story about a supposed lunatic that comes to his house and asks for somebody, he says that person doesn't live there and this guy proceeds to try to get into his house with out any further explanation, no yelling, nothing. He just starts dry humping the door. lol wtf do you live? He's not telling the whole story and this has gone on entirely to long with entirely to many holes. Just sitting here being morphed into whatever scenario wal-mart deems fit serving nothing but tackleberrys fetishes lol. And what I can't stand is the mentality that came into this thread, the same mentality that obviously comes with so many retarded gun owners. This thread is just a prime example that when given the option of exercising either reason and sensibility or retarded delusions, your typical "irresponsible" gun owner would rather farce delusions every time, even if he's got to make up the rest as he goes along lol.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

well, i'd be hard pressed to call an area with $1200 hamster cage 1 bedroom apartments (with no housing projects) a "ghetto".

regardless of whether or not it is a ghetto, the fact still remains that in some parts of the world it's a real issue. not just some media bullshit. i don't live in vancouver, the bronx, brooklyn, sweden, or anywhere else. i live in los angeles and sh*t like this, as sad as it is, happens. i've been burglarized, my first car stolen, my second car broken into, my coworker has been burglarized...twice, a coworker in a different dept. got his wheels jacked a couple months ago, and a close friend of mine (who has since spent several years in prison and is very well rehabilitated) spent several of his teenage years robbing and burglarizing homes in the west and east valley. coincidentally, liquid, he also told me a story about how he would sh*t on carpets after burglarizing homes.

it's different everywhere but as the saying goes, i'd rather have and not need than need and not have. that's not to say that if i catch someone trying to jack my computer im gonna blow his head off. that's ridiculous. but i sure as hell want to be prepared if some dude tries to kick in my door while flailing a firearm. there have been far more vicious and tragic incidents in the valley in regards to home invasions than i previously listed and i don't want to be a statistic.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I think it should be sop to post this reply every time Liquid goes on his fear monger rant.



Liquid said:


> ..tough guy? well I sure as hell never claimed I needed a weapon to protect myself in my own country besides wheres the fun in just shooting somebody :laugh: .. I don't carry outside of on my way to target and theres a reason for it, I'm more afraid of myself then some retard with a .45 and his "second amendment". Prime example, had a difference one night at the bar with a new guy who was an off duty CO, we both were carrying but he decided to get up and flash his side piece and put his hand on it after I told him about himself. Now my first instinct at that point was to just put one in between his eyes knowing I was in my legal right and there were plenty of witnesses. But then figured this guy must think he's Clint Eastwood and not considering that I was also carrying at the time. Long story short, I gave him all the time in the world to put his pistol to use instead of playing show and tell.:laugh: But typically and predictably he fell short of his delusions so I did him a favor and broke his arm at his wrist and his elbow and gave him a few stitches. Much more satisfying btw then just putting him out of his misery.. Cops came and the dumb ass ended up losing his job and his license.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> ..tough guy? well I sure as hell never claimed I needed a weapon to protect myself in my own country besides wheres the fun in just shooting somebody :laugh: .. I don't carry outside of on my way to target and theres a reason for it, I'm more afraid of myself then some retard with a .45 and his "second amendment". Prime example, had a difference one night at the bar with a new guy who was an off duty CO, we both were carrying but he decided to get up and flash his side piece and put his hand on it after I told him about himself. Now my first instinct at that point was to just put one in between his eyes knowing I was in my legal right and there were plenty of witnesses. But then figured this guy must think he's Clint Eastwood and not considering that I was also carrying at the time. Long story short, I gave him all the time in the world to put his pistol to use instead of playing show and tell.:laugh: But typically and predictably he fell short of his delusions so I did him a favor and broke his arm at his wrist and his elbow and gave him a few stitches. Much more satisfying btw then just putting him out of his misery.. Cops came and the dumb ass ended up losing his job and his license.


[/quote]

why's that you think that idiot made a smart decision lol? If I didn't have any sense or discretion that incident could have ended up a lot worse. No matter what you'd like to think I'm everything but typical, you on the other hand are very predictable. And just fyi that one tiny incident is not the basis behind my rant lol. I see some of these threads and some of these people with a pistol up as an avitar or a signature and I got to ask my self, what are we in 4th grade? Then I see some of the threads and I realize, I'm looking at the same type of thought process that I see walking around in public all dressed up in camouflage in the middle of july lol. The same type of asshole that walks around with weapons on him subconsciously looking for trouble until the sh*t hits the fan then all of a sudden he wants to press charges lol. Why bother? because its fun lol. Maybe one of you retards will wake up, get off the fear trip and enjoy life before you find yourself in a f'd up situation.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

That's terrible. You should get your wife a gun in case this happens when you are not there.
What would have happened if you weren't there?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

To summarize:

Homeowner has home invasion

Homeowner handles situation adequately

Liquiss is a dumbass

Close thread


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

armac said:


> To summarize:
> 
> Homeowner has home invasion
> 
> ...


X 2


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Liquid said:


> ..tough guy? well I sure as hell never claimed I needed a weapon to protect myself in my own country besides wheres the fun in just shooting somebody :laugh: .. I don't carry outside of on my way to target and theres a reason for it, I'm more afraid of myself then some retard with a .45 and his "second amendment". Prime example, had a difference one night at the bar with a new guy who was an off duty CO, we both were carrying but he decided to get up and flash his side piece and put his hand on it after I told him about himself. Now my first instinct at that point was to just put one in between his eyes knowing I was in my legal right and there were plenty of witnesses. But then figured this guy must think he's Clint Eastwood and not considering that I was also carrying at the time. Long story short, I gave him all the time in the world to put his pistol to use instead of playing show and tell.:laugh: But typically and predictably he fell short of his delusions so I did him a favor and broke his arm at his wrist and his elbow and gave him a few stitches. Much more satisfying btw then just putting him out of his misery.. Cops came and the dumb ass ended up losing his job and his license.


[/quote]

why's that you think that idiot made a smart decision lol? If I didn't have any sense or discretion that incident could have ended up a lot worse. No matter what you'd like to think I'm everything but typical, you on the other hand are very predictable. And just fyi that one tiny incident is not the basis behind my rant lol. I see some of these threads and some of these people with a pistol up as an avitar or a signature and I got to ask my self, what are we in 4th grade? Then I see some of the threads and I realize, I'm looking at the same type of thought process that I see walking around in public all dressed up in camouflage in the middle of july lol. The same type of asshole that walks around with weapons on him subconsciously looking for trouble until the sh*t hits the fan then all of a sudden he wants to press charges lol. Why bother? because its fun lol. Maybe one of you retards will wake up, get off the fear trip and enjoy life before you find yourself in a f'd up situation.
[/quote]
Because carrying in a bar is just about the dumbest most irresponsible thing you can do. So you don't get to call anyone idiot or retard when you took retarded to a new level.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

armac said:


> ..tough guy? well I sure as hell never claimed I needed a weapon to protect myself in my own country besides wheres the fun in just shooting somebody :laugh: .. I don't carry outside of on my way to target and theres a reason for it, I'm more afraid of myself then some retard with a .45 and his "second amendment". Prime example, had a difference one night at the bar with a new guy who was an off duty CO, we both were carrying but he decided to get up and flash his side piece and put his hand on it after I told him about himself. Now my first instinct at that point was to just put one in between his eyes knowing I was in my legal right and there were plenty of witnesses. But then figured this guy must think he's Clint Eastwood and not considering that I was also carrying at the time. Long story short, I gave him all the time in the world to put his pistol to use instead of playing show and tell.:laugh: But typically and predictably he fell short of his delusions so I did him a favor and broke his arm at his wrist and his elbow and gave him a few stitches. Much more satisfying btw then just putting him out of his misery.. Cops came and the dumb ass ended up losing his job and his license.


[/quote]

why's that you think that idiot made a smart decision lol? If I didn't have any sense or discretion that incident could have ended up a lot worse. No matter what you'd like to think I'm everything but typical, you on the other hand are very predictable. And just fyi that one tiny incident is not the basis behind my rant lol. I see some of these threads and some of these people with a pistol up as an avitar or a signature and I got to ask my self, what are we in 4th grade? Then I see some of the threads and I realize, I'm looking at the same type of thought process that I see walking around in public all dressed up in camouflage in the middle of july lol. The same type of asshole that walks around with weapons on him subconsciously looking for trouble until the sh*t hits the fan then all of a sudden he wants to press charges lol. Why bother? because its fun lol. Maybe one of you retards will wake up, get off the fear trip and enjoy life before you find yourself in a f'd up situation.
[/quote]
Because carrying in a bar is just about the dumbest most irresponsible thing you can do. So you don't get to call anyone idiot or retard when you took retarded to a new level.
[/quote]

yeah I do, lace em high and tight







.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Update:
I got a call from the Law today, the dude is under house arrest and is being charged with Breaking and Entering and Destruction of Property. He goes to court on February 17th and looking at some jail time, i guess this is not his first time getting into trouble and i'm going to sure him civilly as well for the damages.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

He tries to force his way into a person's home with evil intents and he gets..........told to stay at home?
You had better not leave your family at home alone. What is to stop this guy from comig to your house when you are not there?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

His pitbull can take care of the family, BTW aren't pitbulls illegal in Ontario now or did you get yours before the ban?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Pitbulls by nature are not protective dogs.
Also, it appears by the story that the dog didn't do anything to the guy during the original confrontation.

I quote: _Dude advances on me, i toss his ass down in the snow, and warn him to f*ck off before someone gets hurt.
After my dog takes a piss i go inside and lock the door, not 10 seconds later the dude kicks my front door in._

If I had been outside with one of my dogs and a _"Dude advanced on me"_ he would have been a bloody pulp before he would have even gotten close enough for me to deck him.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

lol just read it but the sight of the dog will probably be enough to make that guy think twice before coming over again.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hey hyphen,

1200$ in vancouver barely gets you a studio apartment these days!









focker









that said, ive had people try to kick in my back door...which is f*cked up, as i live on a cliff. dude would have had to trek through about 4 lots to get to my lot, then up a bunch of stairs and rocks to get there, but low and behold, there are still footprints in my back door. we've had threats, and we've had some other A-hole try to get in through our balcony doors...via the roof. i live in one of the "most wealthy" parts of canada, and this sh*t happens all the time up here. ive had friends (involved in nothing) have their doors kicked in and other sh*t, but i think only 2 or 3 of my buddies actually have guns in their houses, and those are the guys that (as liquid said) are into some bad sh*t.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> *More like
> 
> ..Homeowner posts pictures of a bloody door along with a story of some guy out of the blue walking passed him and trying to get inside his house.
> 
> ...


Liquid, this is possibly the funniest thing I have ever read here!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Winkyee said:


>

































wink FTW!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Winkyee said:


>


Winkyee, that has GOT to be the most educational 3 minutes I've ever invested in my life!

Thank you!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Pacuguy said:


> Update:
> I got a call from the Law today, the dude is under house arrest and is being charged with Breaking and Entering and Destruction of Property. He goes to court on February 17th and looking at some jail time, i guess this is not his first time getting into trouble and i'm going to sure him civilly as well for the damages.


so let me get this straight because I must have missed a few things here lol. You had a guy walk up to you in your yard and ask for sally.. You tell the guy sally doesn't live there.. Guy then says bullshit and advances on you with no weapons and while you're walking you're pitbull.. You toss the guy onto the floor.. He says f*ck this, gets up and proceeds towards your door.. He punches your door window out and proceeds to bleed all over the door.. Your pitbull barks.. He continues to bleed all over your door.. The cops come.. They arrest him and find out he's got priors.. The cops let him go and tell him to stay home.. Till this day no one knows why this guy bleed all over your door..

....If you want me to believe any of this you better add that tackleberry there was the arresting officer.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Update:
> I got a call from the Law today, the dude is under house arrest and is being charged with Breaking and Entering and Destruction of Property. He goes to court on February 17th and looking at some jail time, i guess this is not his first time getting into trouble and i'm going to sure him civilly as well for the damages.


so let me get this straight because I must have missed a few things here lol. You had a guy walk up to you in your yard and ask for sally.. You tell the guy sally doesn't live there.. Guy then says bullshit and advances on you with no weapons and while you're walking you're pitbull.. You toss the guy onto the floor.. He says f*ck this, gets up and proceeds towards your door.. He punches your door window out and proceeds to bleed all over the door.. Your pitbull barks.. He continues to bleed all over your door.. The cops come.. They arrest him and find out he's got priors.. The cops let him go and tell him to stay home.. Till this day no one knows why this guy bleed all over your door..

....If you want me to believe any of this you better add that tackleberry there was the arresting officer.
[/quote]
And your story is any more believable? So when you broke that guy's wrist did you walk away?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Liquid said:


> Update:
> I got a call from the Law today, the dude is under house arrest and is being charged with Breaking and Entering and Destruction of Property. He goes to court on February 17th and looking at some jail time, i guess this is not his first time getting into trouble and i'm going to sure him civilly as well for the damages.


so let me get this straight because I must have missed a few things here lol. You had a guy walk up to you in your yard and ask for sally.. You tell the guy sally doesn't live there.. Guy then says bullshit and advances on you with no weapons and while you're walking you're pitbull.. You toss the guy onto the floor.. He says f*ck this, gets up and proceeds towards your door.. He punches your door window out and proceeds to bleed all over the door.. Your pitbull barks.. He continues to bleed all over your door.. The cops come.. They arrest him and find out he's got priors.. The cops let him go and tell him to stay home.. Till this day no one knows why this guy bleed all over your door..

....If you want me to believe any of this you better add that tackleberry there was the arresting officer.
[/quote]

I like that addition to story Liquiss, but let's put you in the story as well. As it turns out Sally lives next door to the op, and she is your mistress that you have had for 6 months. Sally is a tranvestite, but since you like the wiener, all is good. You are there, being "dry humped" (notice I used one of your special terms) and looking out the window and you witness the entire incident. You then can testify in the trial of the suspect and I can take your statement.

The only drawback is you have explain AGAIN that you are a dirtbag that cheats, but at least you can admit to your wife that you were not attracted to her because she is a real woman and you like the big wieners.

You and Sally become domestic partners, living next to the op. The suspect goes to jail, and I have another succesful arrest thanks to your love of the wiener.

End of story.

Pretty cool............right?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

good read p-fury.... always a thought invoking thread in here.


Alexraptor said:


> The truth is that there really is no excuse for lethal force being used.
> There are plenty of non-lethal alternatives out there both in terms of weapon choice and munitions.
> 
> Unless of course somone is holding your spouse and child hostage and you intend to try and play movie hero and place a perfect shot in the head which would of course put the individual at extreme risk.


i agree

i dont think there is an answer, but im glad the OP was able to deal with the situation and the cops came and no one was killed.... taking a life is never good IMO, whether or not you get away afterwards, i would always be haunted by the thought that i took someones life. ESPECIALLY if they werent armed.

i know everyone is passionate about protecting their family, thats a given if you are a self respecting human being..... however a gun is not the only option.. as is displayed in this story. 
some may want to keep a gun for protection, others (like myself) have a good two locks and a louisville slugger next to the door. 
the argument will go on and on though because there isnt a concrete answer. 
Yeah.... if someone breaks in with a gun my bat wont do sh*t, but again, someone breaks in i hear it im takin their head off before they are in the house. 
someone breaks in and i dont hear it... im dead with or without a gun for protection.... thats the way i see it. i just keep my windows and doors locked and live my life.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> The truth is that there really is no excuse for lethal force being used.
> There are plenty of non-lethal alternatives out there both in terms of weapon choice and munitions.
> 
> Unless of course somone is holding your spouse and child hostage and you intend to try and play movie hero and place a perfect shot in the head which would of course put the individual at extreme risk.


i agree

i dont think there is an answer, but im glad the OP was able to deal with the situation and the cops came and no one was killed.... taking a life is never good IMO, whether or not you get away afterwards, i would always be haunted by the thought that i took someones life. ESPECIALLY if they werent armed.

i know everyone is passionate about protecting their family, thats a given if you are a self respecting human being..... however a gun is not the only option.. as is displayed in this story. 
some may want to keep a gun for protection, others (like myself) have a good two locks and a louisville slugger next to the door. 
the argument will go on and on though because there isnt a concrete answer. 
Yeah.... if someone breaks in with a gun my bat wont do sh*t, but again, someone breaks in i hear it im takin their head off before they are in the house. 
someone breaks in and i dont hear it... im dead with or without a gun for protection.... thats the way i see it. i just keep my windows and doors locked and live my life.
[/quote]
if you crack someone in the head full force with a bat, they're probably not getting back up any time soon.

You guys have your locks, your security systems, your big bad ethug dogs, but the sound of a pump action 12 gauge cocking in the dark would make any meth head probably change his mind about what his intentions are. get bean bag bullets if you feel like you shouldn't hurt him, but the facts are if someone invades your home and is therefore threatening you and your family, compassion probably won't help you too much.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Lately, I've been keeping my knife on my night stand because I've shot a few people and can't wait to stab one now.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> if you crack someone in the head full force with a bat, they're probably not getting back up any time soon.


maybe not... my primary concern is to stop them, and be in control of the situation, not kill them. i also have mace as well. 
having a bean bag shotgun isnt a bad idea though, i didnt know that was an option... ill have to look into it.

to be honest, guns make me nervous. not at ease.... im too accident prone....


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i caught someone trying to break into my house once. i was next door and heard my dogs going nutz, i went outside and found a crackhead trying to jimmy the lock on my door. i got in his face and told him if i ever seen him on my propertry agian he would be in a world of hurt. he started talking sh*t after he walked 30 feet away then like 6 of his boyz were with him. i grabbed my 12 gauge cocked it and watched them all scatter like roaches.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> i caught someone trying to break into my house once. i was next door and heard my dogs going nutz, i went outside and found a crackhead trying to jimmy the lock on my door. i got in his face and told him if i ever seen him on my propertry agian he would be in a world of hurt. he started talking sh*t after he walked 30 feet away then like 6 of his boyz were with him. i grabbed my 12 gauge cocked it and watched them all scatter like roaches.


I have a box of rock-salt loaded 12 ga rounds... i figure nobody will walk through 2 of those, and if they do theres 3 00 buckshot and 2 slugs next in the tube

Glad you are OK man! crack heads are scary...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

What I dont understand is how liquid has a hard time believing that some one randomly tried to bust in a door. Its entirely possible that the perp was looking for some one he thought lived there....oh wait, that is what the OP said, and liquid is just a dumb ass.

sh*t like htis happens all the time, all around the world. It can be from a crackhead needing to steal some sh*t to get his fix, an estranged lover that got an address wrong, or even a drunk man at the wrong house (happened to my family when I was a kid).

I am NOT a person that will use deadly force of the bat. If I am the victim of a home invasion my first thing I am going to do is secure my family. Next I am not going to go after the punks, I will just sit with my family and weapon in a secure spot until perp leaves or advances. If perp advances a verbal command to leave would be given (never indicate you have a weapon as that can give bad guy time to prepare his), if command isnt followed and after positive ID is made (ie not a drunk neighbor) the lead is flying.

You retards that will use a bat to get a jump on some one ( what if its your mom bringing you meatloaf) jsut dont know anything about protecting yourself. Defense is always better then offense. Secure your loved ones and wait. No need to get your self killed while playing rambo trying to protect your TV.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> Update:
> I got a call from the Law today, the dude is under house arrest and is being charged with Breaking and Entering and Destruction of Property. He goes to court on February 17th and looking at some jail time, i guess this is not his first time getting into trouble and i'm going to sure him civilly as well for the damages.


so let me get this straight because I must have missed a few things here lol. You had a guy walk up to you in your yard and ask for sally.. You tell the guy sally doesn't live there.. Guy then says bullshit and advances on you with no weapons and while you're walking you're pitbull.. You toss the guy onto the floor.. He says f*ck this, gets up and proceeds towards your door.. He punches your door window out and proceeds to bleed all over the door.. Your pitbull barks.. He continues to bleed all over your door.. The cops come.. They arrest him and find out he's got priors.. The cops let him go and tell him to stay home.. Till this day no one knows why this guy bleed all over your door..

....If you want me to believe any of this you better add that tackleberry there was the arresting officer.
[/quote]
And your story is any more believable? So when you broke that guy's wrist did you walk away?









[/quote]

Actually no, at that point, If you need to know the fact that he even flashed his pistol had me in full blown retard mode itching to put my boot through the back of his neck. I'm actually very thankful that at that very instant someone grabbed me.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I agree with JD. 
The only time I would be walking through my house with the known fact that there is a bad guy(s) in it, is if my children are in bedrooms throughout the house. Right now thats not a problem because our daughter sleeps with us. Some day it will be the situation.
If somebody is in the house, we're not moving. IF he makes it past my dog then he (they) is going to have a bad night when he enters the bedroom.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> What I dont understand is how liquid has a hard time believing that some one randomly tried to bust in a door. Its entirely possible that the perp was looking for some one he thought lived there....oh wait, that is what the OP said, and liquid is just a dumb ass.
> 
> sh*t like htis happens all the time, all around the world. It can be from a crackhead needing to steal some sh*t to get his fix, an estranged lover that got an address wrong, or even a drunk man at the wrong house (happened to my family when I was a kid).
> 
> ...


im glad you have the scinereo (sp) so well coreographed in your head... i honestly hope it never plays out, calling people retarted for differing opinions is probably not the smartest way to not make enemies.

what about if u wake up in your bed tied up by a "perp" with your gun in HIS hand?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

armac said:


> Update:
> I got a call from the Law today, the dude is under house arrest and is being charged with Breaking and Entering and Destruction of Property. He goes to court on February 17th and looking at some jail time, i guess this is not his first time getting into trouble and i'm going to sure him civilly as well for the damages.


so let me get this straight because I must have missed a few things here lol. You had a guy walk up to you in your yard and ask for sally.. You tell the guy sally doesn't live there.. Guy then says bullshit and advances on you with no weapons and while you're walking you're pitbull.. You toss the guy onto the floor.. He says f*ck this, gets up and proceeds towards your door.. He punches your door window out and proceeds to bleed all over the door.. Your pitbull barks.. He continues to bleed all over your door.. The cops come.. They arrest him and find out he's got priors.. The cops let him go and tell him to stay home.. Till this day no one knows why this guy bleed all over your door..

....If you want me to believe any of this you better add that tackleberry there was the arresting officer.
[/quote]

I like that addition to story Liquiss, but let's put you in the story as well. As it turns out Sally lives next door to the op, and she is your mistress that you have had for 6 months. Sally is a tranvestite, but since you like the wiener, all is good. You are there, being "dry humped" (notice I used one of your special terms) and looking out the window and you witness the entire incident. You then can testify in the trial of the suspect and I can take your statement.

The only drawback is you have explain AGAIN that you are a dirtbag that cheats, but at least you can admit to your wife that you were not attracted to her because she is a real woman and you like the big wieners.

You and Sally become domestic partners, living next to the op. The suspect goes to jail, and I have another succesful arrest thanks to your love of the wiener.

End of story.

Pretty cool............right?
[/quote]

You would have been better off going with this stupid ass story in the first place :laugh: . At least youre getting warmer there tackleberry.. Let me ask you a question. Did you even read his post? Before going into full blown fail mode as usual? While your at it, point out where I didn't quote his scenario word for word.









You don't find it shadey that he didn't add the chicks name that the guy ask for? You don't find it ridiculous that a guy supposedly wanting to rob his place, as everyone would like to think-

-Approaches him in his yard while he's walking his "pitbull", asks for some chick.

-When told no he then advances on both this guy and his pitbull lol

-He gets tossed to the ground. -He then gets up, turns and goes into a bleeding rage all over the door.

-The cops have yet to find out what this guys intentions were but they do find out he has priors lol but still willing to release the guy the very same night

:laugh: to top it all off somehow this guy was able to speed up the judicial system and manage to be put on house arrest the very same night, ankle bracelet and all. And your a cop?







Theirs not a court in this world that wouldn't deny bail. *Unless it was a domestic and the woman was very very forgiving lol

I see only two scenarios given the information and photos. This guy either got kicked out of the house by his old lady, for what ever reason, and in a raging fit did all the damage himself..

..Or his old lady broke it off with her other boyfriend and the other idiot lost his mind.

Take a good look at the boot covered in blood in the picture.







The guys wearing pajamas. Nobody steps in a puddle of *"someone elses"* blood that deep without somebody being dead.

Either way this is an obviouse domestic crime of passion. I don't know where you've been or what you think you know but theres not a crackhead in this world that would go through this farce scenario over "loot" lol.

Not my fault your a failed cop (if your even a cop) with absolutely no sense at all just content with having a gun and playing the role of tackleberry :laugh: . Actually its not funny at all and quite sad


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> What I dont understand is how liquid has a hard time believing that some one randomly tried to bust in a door. Its entirely possible that the perp was looking for some one he thought lived there....oh wait, that is what the OP said, and liquid is just a dumb ass.
> 
> sh*t like htis happens all the time, all around the world. It can be from a crackhead needing to steal some sh*t to get his fix, an estranged lover that got an address wrong, or even a drunk man at the wrong house (happened to my family when I was a kid).
> 
> ...


im glad you have the scinereo (sp) so well coreographed in your head... i honestly hope it never plays out, calling people retarted for differing opinions is probably not the smartest way to not make enemies.

what about if u wake up in your bed tied up by a "perp" with your gun in HIS hand?
[/quote]

lol okay nick







if someone manages to get in my house without me waking up, get past my dog without him waking up and therefore waking me up, get under my bed without waking me up, drag out my shotgun without waking me up, and then proceed to tie me up without waking me up...i'd be in trouble. just sounds like you don't have a lot of experience with guns being as you said they make you nervous. I've grown up around them so much now that I feel better having one under the bed. Once you handle and fire them enough it becomes second nature and you realize there's no such thing as "accidents: with guns. Every "accident" involving a firearm is a direct result of improper and unsafe handling.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> lol okay nick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey man, i dont doubt the inpenitrability (sp.. if thats even a word) of your domain, it would be tough... but ill bet if someone wanted to do it they could. theres always a bigger fish... i was just making the point that, safe is really relative, a gun makes u feel safe, a bat does the same for me. him calling my safety blanket retarted just proved how ignorant he was and was my motivation in painting a picture he probably wouldnt want to see.
if someone wants to kill you, your dead.... but worrying about that is stupid. 
some people just cant have a discussion without being insulting to others. to some people a differing opinion is just "retarted" and i dont mean you boobah. i try not to get motivated by people who are ignorant but sometimes its hard not to.
edit: stupid to a point worrying about it i mean... one should take precautions but there are a lot of other factors involved ... and if something is going to happen, its going to happen... id rather just worry about things i can control.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Take a good look at the boot covered in blood in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think thats blood.....Its melted snow Detective. lol.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Liquid said:


> Update:
> I got a call from the Law today, the dude is under house arrest and is being charged with Breaking and Entering and Destruction of Property. He goes to court on February 17th and looking at some jail time, i guess this is not his first time getting into trouble and i'm going to sure him civilly as well for the damages.


so let me get this straight because I must have missed a few things here lol. You had a guy walk up to you in your yard and ask for sally.. You tell the guy sally doesn't live there.. Guy then says bullshit and advances on you with no weapons and while you're walking you're pitbull.. You toss the guy onto the floor.. He says f*ck this, gets up and proceeds towards your door.. He punches your door window out and proceeds to bleed all over the door.. Your pitbull barks.. He continues to bleed all over your door.. The cops come.. They arrest him and find out he's got priors.. The cops let him go and tell him to stay home.. Till this day no one knows why this guy bleed all over your door..

....If you want me to believe any of this you better add that tackleberry there was the arresting officer.
[/quote]

I like that addition to story Liquiss, but let's put you in the story as well. As it turns out Sally lives next door to the op, and she is your mistress that you have had for 6 months. Sally is a tranvestite, but since you like the wiener, all is good. You are there, being "dry humped" (notice I used one of your special terms) and looking out the window and you witness the entire incident. You then can testify in the trial of the suspect and I can take your statement.

The only drawback is you have explain AGAIN that you are a dirtbag that cheats, but at least you can admit to your wife that you were not attracted to her because she is a real woman and you like the big wieners.

You and Sally become domestic partners, living next to the op. The suspect goes to jail, and I have another succesful arrest thanks to your love of the wiener.

End of story.

Pretty cool............right?
[/quote]

You would have been better off going with this stupid ass story in the first place :laugh: . At least youre getting warmer there tackleberry.. Let me ask you a question. Did you even read his post? Before going into full blown fail mode as usual? While your at it, point out where I didn't quote his scenario word for word.









You don't find it shadey that he didn't add the chicks name that the guy ask for? You don't find it ridiculous that a guy supposedly wanting to rob his place, as everyone would like to think-

-Approaches him in his yard while he's walking his "pitbull", asks for some chick.

-When told no he then advances on both this guy and his pitbull lol

-He gets tossed to the ground. -He then gets up, turns and goes into a bleeding rage all over the door.

-The cops have yet to find out what this guys intentions were but they do find out he has priors lol but still willing to release the guy the very same night

:laugh: to top it all off somehow this guy was able to speed up the judicial system and manage to be put on house arrest the very same night, ankle bracelet and all. And your a cop?







Theirs not a court in this world that wouldn't deny bail.

I see only two scenarios given the information and photos. This guy either got kicked out of the house by his old lady, for what ever reason, and in a raging fit did all the damage himself..

..Or his old lady broke it off with her other boyfriend and the other idiot lost his mind.

Take a good look at the boot covered in blood in the picture.







The guys wearing pajamas. Nobody steps in a puddle of *"someone elses"* blood that deep without somebody being dead.

Either way this is an obviouse domestic crime of passion. I don't know where you've been or what you think you know but theres not a crackhead in this world that would go through this farce scenario over "loot" lol.

Not my fault your a failed cop (if your even a cop) with absolutely no sense at all just content with having a gun and playing the role of tackleberry :laugh: . Actually its not funny at all and quite sad








[/quote]

I am going to leave it like this, is it hard to be that big an asshole all the time Liquiss? If not you must work at it.

You can take your two-bit detective skills and a quarter and you may get a cup of coffee.

Yes this has been sad, sad that you think you can see the entire story from a couple of pictures......very sad.

Can you use the "dry hump" term again in one of your fantastic sentences, you continue to amaze me.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

armac said:


> Update:
> I got a call from the Law today, the dude is under house arrest and is being charged with Breaking and Entering and Destruction of Property. He goes to court on February 17th and looking at some jail time, i guess this is not his first time getting into trouble and i'm going to sure him civilly as well for the damages.


so let me get this straight because I must have missed a few things here lol. You had a guy walk up to you in your yard and ask for sally.. You tell the guy sally doesn't live there.. Guy then says bullshit and advances on you with no weapons and while you're walking you're pitbull.. You toss the guy onto the floor.. He says f*ck this, gets up and proceeds towards your door.. He punches your door window out and proceeds to bleed all over the door.. Your pitbull barks.. He continues to bleed all over your door.. The cops come.. They arrest him and find out he's got priors.. The cops let him go and tell him to stay home.. Till this day no one knows why this guy bleed all over your door..

....If you want me to believe any of this you better add that tackleberry there was the arresting officer.
[/quote]

I like that addition to story Liquiss, but let's put you in the story as well. As it turns out Sally lives next door to the op, and she is your mistress that you have had for 6 months. Sally is a tranvestite, but since you like the wiener, all is good. You are there, being "dry humped" (notice I used one of your special terms) and looking out the window and you witness the entire incident. You then can testify in the trial of the suspect and I can take your statement.

The only drawback is you have explain AGAIN that you are a dirtbag that cheats, but at least you can admit to your wife that you were not attracted to her because she is a real woman and you like the big wieners.

You and Sally become domestic partners, living next to the op. The suspect goes to jail, and I have another succesful arrest thanks to your love of the wiener.

End of story.

Pretty cool............right?
[/quote]

You would have been better off going with this stupid ass story in the first place :laugh: . At least youre getting warmer there tackleberry.. Let me ask you a question. Did you even read his post? Before going into full blown fail mode as usual? While your at it, point out where I didn't quote his scenario word for word.:laugh:

You don't find it shadey that he didn't add the chicks name that the guy ask for? You don't find it ridiculous that a guy supposedly wanting to rob his place, as everyone would like to think-

-Approaches him in his yard while he's walking his "pitbull", asks for some chick.

-When told no he then advances on both this guy and his pitbull lol

-He gets tossed to the ground. -He then gets up, turns and goes into a bleeding rage all over the door.

-The cops have yet to find out what this guys intentions were but they do find out he has priors lol but still willing to release the guy the very same night

:laugh: to top it all off somehow this guy was able to speed up the judicial system and manage to be put on house arrest the very same night, ankle bracelet and all. And your a cop?:laugh: Theirs not a court in this world that wouldn't deny bail.

I see only two scenarios given the information and photos. This guy either got kicked out of the house by his old lady, for what ever reason, and in a raging fit did all the damage himself..

..Or his old lady broke it off with her other boyfriend and the other idiot lost his mind.

Take a good look at the boot covered in blood in the picture.







The guys wearing pajamas. Nobody steps in a puddle of *"someone elses"* blood that deep without somebody being dead.

Either way this is an obviouse domestic crime of passion. I don't know where you've been or what you think you know but theres not a crackhead in this world that would go through this farce scenario over "loot" lol.

Not my fault your a failed cop (if your even a cop) with absolutely no sense at all just content with having a gun and playing the role of tackleberry :laugh: . Actually its not funny at all and quite sad








[/quote]

I am going to leave it like this, is it hard to be that big an asshole all the time Liquiss? If not you must work at it.

You can take your two-bit detective skills and a quarter and you may get a cup of coffee.

*Yes this has been sad, sad that you think you can see the entire story from a couple of pictures......very sad.*

Can you use the "dry hump" term again in one of your fantastic sentences, you continue to amaze me.
[/quote]

Yeah not, like you did the very same thing right before you went into center mass :laugh: . Am I being harsh? Your dam right, what gave you the idea that I actually respect what your thought process represents or stands for.. "If", big if, you do hold whats supposed to be a noble position of being a cop, next time think before you go posing in the mirror there tackleberry. How about getting rid of the wanna be avitar while your at it and adopting the more intended ideals of a peace maker. Maybe then I'll lighten up


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Tango374 said:


> Take a good look at the boot covered in blood in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think thats blood.....Its melted snow Detective. lol.
[/quote]

Alright, so maybe I didn't look so close







this is still an obvious domestic incident.







Curious as to what all the "gun slingers", and tackleberry there, thinks this idiot should've done in that more likely situation. An idiot, in the heat of passion, and within reach of a firearm







.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Take a good look at the boot covered in blood in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think thats blood.....Its melted snow Detective. lol.
[/quote]

Alright, so maybe I didn't look so close







this is still an obvious domestic incident.







Curious as to what all the "gun slingers", and tackleberry there, thinks this idiot should've done in that more likely situation. An idiot, in the heat of passion, and within reach of a firearm :laugh: .
[/quote]

how hard did you have to study to learn everything in the world?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> Take a good look at the boot covered in blood in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think thats blood.....Its melted snow Detective. lol.
[/quote]

Alright, so maybe I didn't look so close







this is still an obvious domestic incident.:laugh: Curious as to what all the "gun slingers", and tackleberry there, thinks this idiot should've done in that more likely situation. An idiot, in the heat of passion, and within reach of a firearm :laugh: .
[/quote]

how hard did you have to study to learn everything in the world?
[/quote]

Enough to know a bullshit story when I see one. Once again read through his original post before the gun nuts here blew it out of proportion and took you for a ride on the gay train, then sit there and think for a minute, lol shouldn't take long. I understand taking away your self righteous clint eastwood delusions is like taking candy from a 3 year old. But lets try to pretend like we're all grown up here for a second lol.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Liquid what makes you think the OP is bullshitting?

and even if he was.... does it even matter?... i would say why would he lie,... but it is the interwebz and noone is nothing can be taken at face value ... but it seems legit to me.

i would think if it were a lie... it would be a little more flashy .. like... chuck norris and nunchucks and sh*t.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> pit bulls make terrible guard dogs as far as protecting property if nobody's home due to the fact that they are usually very friendly towards people, but i have yet to find one that wasn't protective of their owner/family in a bad situation.
> 
> pits are actually known for being good for personal protection because they do a great job of of evaluating situations and have that "sixth sense" for recognizing trouble aimed at their owner. if someone breaks into a house when people are gone and their pit is loose in the house, usually a burglar could just act friendly towards the dog it would probably act friendly in return, but if the people were home and that same pit bull was loose, i would be very surprised if it didn't go nuts protecting the family.


Interesting.
That has not been my experience with pits at all.
[/quote]

everyone has different experiences. whats your point?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> pit bulls make terrible guard dogs as far as protecting property if nobody's home due to the fact that they are usually very friendly towards people, but i have yet to find one that wasn't protective of their owner/family in a bad situation.
> 
> pits are actually known for being good for personal protection because they do a great job of of evaluating situations and have that "sixth sense" for recognizing trouble aimed at their owner. if someone breaks into a house when people are gone and their pit is loose in the house, usually a burglar could just act friendly towards the dog it would probably act friendly in return, but if the people were home and that same pit bull was loose, i would be very surprised if it didn't go nuts protecting the family.


Interesting.
That has not been my experience with pits at all.
[/quote]

how many have you owned?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> pit bulls make terrible guard dogs as far as protecting property if nobody's home due to the fact that they are usually very friendly towards people, but i have yet to find one that wasn't protective of their owner/family in a bad situation.
> 
> pits are actually known for being good for personal protection because they do a great job of of evaluating situations and have that "sixth sense" for recognizing trouble aimed at their owner. if someone breaks into a house when people are gone and their pit is loose in the house, usually a burglar could just act friendly towards the dog it would probably act friendly in return, but if the people were home and that same pit bull was loose, i would be very surprised if it didn't go nuts protecting the family.


Interesting.
That has not been my experience with pits at all.
[/quote]

how many have you owned?
[/quote]

I haven't owned any pit bulls.

However, I've trained protection dogs for years.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

this thread is all over the place









the fact is any dog fails verse a gun :laugh:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> this thread is all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, this thread is all over the place.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you refuse to resond?????????????


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll just leave on that note...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Liquid said:


> pit bulls make terrible guard dogs as far as protecting property if nobody's home due to the fact that they are usually very friendly towards people, but i have yet to find one that wasn't protective of their owner/family in a bad situation.
> 
> pits are actually known for being good for personal protection because they do a great job of of evaluating situations and have that "sixth sense" for recognizing trouble aimed at their owner. if someone breaks into a house when people are gone and their pit is loose in the house, usually a burglar could just act friendly towards the dog it would probably act friendly in return, but if the people were home and that same pit bull was loose, i would be very surprised if it didn't go nuts protecting the family.


Interesting.
That has not been my experience with pits at all.
[/quote]

neither mine. especially female pits, pits in general are very territorial. I've owned several in the past, I have friends that own plenty. Grew up with people that breed them, I know pits period, your not so much as yelling at an owner never the less wrestling with his owner or kicking at his door without that pit going ape sh*t on you. Bottom line no ifs, ands, buts about it. Dogs in general can't stand aggression around them, but a pit will pull your card lol.

Besides that, theirs not a cop or a judge in this world thats going to RoR a guy that just got done dry humping someones door to the point of bleeding all over it. NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN. Obviously we don't have any real cops here so ask a local yocal tomorrow. Give him the situation and he'll tell you that guy would have gotten a one way ticket, no bail, don't pass go, nothing. And given the pictures he would have raked up enough charges that would gaurentee 2 to 4 especially with priors. I've got two relatives with a gold shields that work in nyc. *I've got cops up the ass in my family*, that go back to the serpico days in the 81st precinct. If the money was right I probably would have been one myself lol. Except I probably would have taken a run at IA to keep some of these c*ck suckers in line. And I've been around enough to know the difference between an attempted burglary and a personal dispute. This was a personal dispute..

You will not see a crack head coming lol this is not a crack heads MO and if you do catch a crackhead in the act, the last thing he wants is jail time or a pitbull chewing on his head lol. Besides that, your honestly going to tell me that a crackhead or a methhead was brought down to the station, tested positive, and released lol?? The more this guy posts the more I think his old lady locked him out and he himself dryhumped the door. The cops were probably called, he him self probably got "slammed cop style" or however he put it and she dropped the charges lol. So he comes here with a story, which I wouldn't have had a problem with until tackleberry and the rest of the knuckleheads started center massing the pillow case.
[/quote]

lulz


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Uh... yeah... wow.

Some people just shouldn't do drugs.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Liquid said:


> pit bulls make terrible guard dogs as far as protecting property if nobody's home due to the fact that they are usually very friendly towards people, but i have yet to find one that wasn't protective of their owner/family in a bad situation.
> 
> pits are actually known for being good for personal protection because they do a great job of of evaluating situations and have that "sixth sense" for recognizing trouble aimed at their owner. if someone breaks into a house when people are gone and their pit is loose in the house, usually a burglar could just act friendly towards the dog it would probably act friendly in return, but if the people were home and that same pit bull was loose, i would be very surprised if it didn't go nuts protecting the family.


Interesting.
That has not been my experience with pits at all.
[/quote]

neither mine. especially female pits, pits in general are very territorial. I've owned several in the past, I have friends that own plenty. Grew up with people that breed them, I know pits period, your not so much as yelling at an owner never the less wrestling with his owner or kicking at his door without that pit going ape sh*t on you. Bottom line no ifs, ands, buts about it. Dogs in general can't stand aggression around them, but a pit will pull your card lol.

Besides that, theirs not a cop or a judge in this world thats going to RoR a guy that just got done dry humping someones door to the point of bleeding all over it. NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN. Obviously we don't have any real cops here so ask a local yocal tomorrow. Give him the situation and he'll tell you that guy would have gotten a one way ticket, no bail, don't pass go, nothing. And given the pictures he would have raked up enough charges that would gaurentee 2 to 4 especially with priors. I've got two relatives with a gold shields that work in nyc. I've got cops up the ass in my family, that go back to the serpico days in the 81st precinct. If the money was right I probably would have been one myself lol. Except I probably would have taken a run at IA to keep some of these c*ck suckers in line. And I've been around enough to know the difference between an attempted burglary and a personal dispute. This was a personal dispute..

You will not see a crack head coming lol this is not a crack heads MO and if you do catch a crackhead in the act, the last thing he wants is jail time or a pitbull chewing on his head lol. Besides that, your honestly going to tell me that a crackhead or a methhead was brought down to the station, tested positive, and released lol?? The more this guy posts the more I think his old lady locked him out and he himself dryhumped the door. The cops were probably called, he him self probably got "slammed cop style" or however he put it and she dropped the charges lol. So he comes here with a story, which I wouldn't have had a problem with until tackleberry and the rest of the knuckleheads started center massing the pillow case.
[/quote]


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i've created a separate thread for protection dog discussion. please discuss there.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i've created a separate thread for protection dog discussion. please discuss there.


dammit hyphen I cant keep up with all this sh*t, I'm trying to soak my feet.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So hey, what's everybody's favorite kind of Dorito's?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> So hey, what's everybody's favorite kind of Dorito's?


cool ranch


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Pacu-Guy Im happy your safe, good job on handling that SOB.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i like turtles.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

looks like this thread has run its course.


----------

